# IUI Nuts!!



## Sam36 (Jan 9, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if you should stop eating nuts whilst going through IUI and after a BFP (should I be lucky enough)?  I eat loads of unsalted nuts (walnuts, peanuts, hazelnuts, brazil, almonds etc!) a week - nibbling away at them at work instead of biscuits!  Just wondered if they were still good for you whilst having IUI and especially if you do get a BFP or if they can do harm?

Thanks for any advice.

Samx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi sam...

ive heard that you should not eat nuts when pg, and when having treatment i would class urself as pg anyway just incase 
love lisa xxxxx


----------



## Sam36 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Lisa 

Thanks for that advise.

I am actually hoping to start IUI next week again (2nd attempt) so don't think I am pregnant at the moment - wish I was though. Think I will quit the nuts though!

Thanks again.

Samx


----------



## Han123 (May 8, 2005)

Hi Sam,

This is what it says in myNHS pregnancy book:

"Avoid eating peanuts and foods containing peanut products (e.g. peanut butter, unrefined groundnut oil, some snacks, etc.) if you or your baby's father or any previous children have a history of hayfever, asthma, eczema or other allergies. This may reduce the risk of your baby developing a potentially serious allergy to peanuts. Read food labels carefully and, if you are still in doubt about the contents, avoid these foods."

So you only need to avoid peanuts (and even then, only if you/partner have allergies), not any other nuts. Go ahead and eat walnuts, pecannuts, etc etc etc!

Love, Han


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi Sam

Nuts can even be very healthy, as they are full of proteins and good oils. Brazil Nuts are even said to aid implantation.... I was even told early pg to eat lots of nuts (except peanuts because of the allergies issue) as it is good for baby's brain development. So go ahead and enjoy...........

xxChoccolatti


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sam good luck with the IUI and hopeing u get a BFP

I wouldnt eat nuts just to be on the safe side

Kate


----------



## Sam36 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

Think I will carry on with the nuts having read all the postings.  Will just cut out the peanuts.  Thanks for all your help and good luck to everyone.

Samx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Interesting topic, as I have exzema, asthma etc, etc, etc .*_


----------



## jo &amp; ian (Nov 27, 2005)

no peanuts if you or hubby have allergies, other nuts are really good for you, they kept me going when i couldnt face other foods too  brilliant to have a bag in your pocket if you feel nauseous.


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

i had a midwife appointment today and she advised against peanuts regardless of any nut allergies. all others fine. brazil nuts particularly good because of selenium... i am allergic to brazil nuts though. 
GOOD LUCK


----------

